# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Isometric Graph Paper - PSD file to make pattern for use in Photoshop

## guyanonymous

I'm thinking of trying some isometric art.

I realized though, that I didn't have isometric graph paper. Of course there are places to buy it, and free places that make pdfs online. But I'm a goof and want everything to work at any scale/size I work with including massive 30000x15000 maps I fiddle with.

I couldn't find an easier way to do this, but thought I'd share the resource now that I've done it.

Here is a link to a .psd file  :Frown: http://www.mediafire.com/?5ehyuur8jdu468y).  

For those not knowing how to use:

1. Open file.
2. Select the top layer (turn off the bottom layer if you don't want a white background)
3. Hit Ctrl-A
4. Under edit, make a pattern.

Now in any file you want, you can make a pattern layer, use this pattern scaled as you need it, and have isometric grid (transparent, or white b/g) fill the entire page instantly

Here's a 100% crop of a 30000x30000 (http://i.imgur.com/ekYsT.png) page that I used it on.  It took about 10 seconds to apply, so much faster than other methods I've thought about, including making a massive overlay (which would be easy now, as well).

If there's an easier way to do this in PS (or Illustrator), please let me know.  (And if this post type is forbidden here, let me know too).

Edit: if you have any feedback (problems?) let me know....and any online references you can recommend are appreciated.

----------


## dangerdog15

thanks anonymous!

----------


## guyanonymous

I'm hoping it's useful to a few people!  Probably cheaper to print your own than to buy it too!

I've never thought of doing this before, but realize now what a time saver this method could be.

----------


## Lukc

Very cool! This will definitely come in handy  :Smile:

----------


## Eliana

Thanks it's great!

Éli,

----------

